# Slow transfer speed - Wifi



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

So I've just moved and finally got my fibre installed.

I have a 75Mbps line down and can acheive this when running on Ethernet. However due to my house layout it isn't possible to run my main PC off ethernet but only Wifi. to combat this I got the following

Asus RT N53 Router and a Asus PCE N 53 Wireless card.

I'm running a 5Ghz SSID on the 40mhz range and according to my PC I get a connection of 70% on each antenna with a good-excellent link and reports a connection of 216Mbps-246Mpbs link.

However I can only acheive a max of 40Mbps when downloading via the Wifi, if I go via Ethernet it soars up to my target speed. I also noticed the link drops to 108Mbps when actually running a speedtest.

Any idea why it isn't liking it, both products are designed with a max of 300Mbps output and it's the only device connected.

Anyone got any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2013)

Use the 2.4Ghz band. The 5Ghz band is only good within 10 - 15 feet. (3 - 5 Meters)


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm getting my wife to try it now, it's within that distance but has an external wall and a roof between it.

Will update.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2013)

Im not sure if you can on that router, but lock the 2.4Ghz band to 40Mhz as well.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> So I've just moved and finally got my fibre installed.
> 
> I have a 75Mbps line down and can acheive this when running on Ethernet. However due to my house layout it isn't possible to run my main PC off ethernet but only Wifi. to combat this I got the following
> 
> ...


 


What is the exact speed you are getting when you download a file in MB, not  Mbps


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay, 2.4ghz set to 20/40 crapped out speed, 10Mbps on speedtest.net.

Will change to 2.4 40mhz and try again.

Dent1: No idea what the MB speed is as I am running line/speedtests on speedtest.net (fresh line install just became active)


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Okay, 2.4ghz set to 20/40 crapped out speed, 10Mbps on speedtest.net.
> 
> Will change to 2.4 40mhz and try again.
> 
> Dent1: No idea what the MB speed is as I am running line/speedtests on speedtest.net (fresh line install just became active)


 
pfu that speedtest.net is worst thing you can test your network speed.
hook up your laptop with cable to router set up back to 5ghz and copy files from one pc to other (try with at least 1-2gb data). then look at max MB/s you will get


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay, on 2.4ghz with 40mhz set it's crapping out at less than 10Mbps.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Okay, 2.4ghz set to 20/40 crapped out speed, 10Mbps on speedtest.net.
> 
> Will change to 2.4 40mhz and try again.
> 
> Dent1: No idea what the MB speed is as I am running line/speedtests on speedtest.net (fresh line install just became active)


 

You might not have an issue then.

SpeedTest.net isn't accurate. It's based on many variables. Distance of exchange,  how many people are doing speed tests simultaneously, can their server even cope with a 75Mbps.

Go on ATI.com or Microsoft.com and download a BIG file. Driver file or a Demo game.

A big site like that will have servers to accommodate all connections.  You should get about 9.375 Megabytes downstream.   Anything from 8-10 Megabyte is acceptable deviation for a 75 Mb connection.

Try these:
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/13-9_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd_catalyst_13.10_whql.exe


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Dent1, yeah of course I know what you mean, but I can run it wired, same server, 75Mbps resault. it's only Wifi it slows down on.

I will try this of course. Also looking at Ethernet but what are the powerline ethernet cables like? the ones that run via powersockets?

I have an ethernet thats long enough to run at present but want to look for a more permanent solution without having wires everywhere.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellfire, I came across this in one of the manuals when setting up my RTN66U:



> IMPORTANT! The IEEE 802.11n standard prohibits using High Throughput with WEP or WPA-TKIP as the unicast cipher. If you use these encryption methods, your data rate will drop to IEEE 802.11g 54Mbps connection.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Sasqui, I saw that too thanks, I am using WPA2-AES for my encryption.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Hi Dent1, yeah of course I know what you mean, but I can run it wired, same server, 75Mbps resault. it's only Wifi it slows down on.
> 
> I will try this of course. Also looking at Ethernet but what are the powerline ethernet cables like? the ones that run via powersockets?
> 
> I have an ethernet thats long enough to run at present but want to look for a more permanent solution without having wires everywhere.


 
WIFI definitely has the bandwidth for what you want to do.

I have a 60Mbp fibre connection and always get the exact speed  on SpeedTest.net to my closest server. Keep in mind I'm also using WIFI and my router is about 12-15 meters away in another room.

Have you been in the router configuration.  Make sure wireless N is forced @ 300Mbp, and not 144Mbp. Make sure Greenfield Mode and anything to do with Wireless B and G backward compatibility is off.




Hellfire said:


> I also noticed the link drops to 108Mbps when actually running a speedtest.


 
This is normal. Happens to everyone.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 21, 2013)

and you are good to go


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

No idea about greenfield mode but it is set to N only and legacy mode is turned off.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> View attachment 52984 View attachment 52985 View attachment 52986
> and you are good to go



Yeah yeah yeah lol.... I know. I may do this if required.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I actually had a similar issue a few months back. My WIFI speeds literally dropped by about 70% overnight.  Ethernet was fine. I  did everything to solve it. Scanned for spyware, window tweaks, router tweaks. In the end on the verge of given up I reinstalled windows and it solved it.  That was my first WIFI issue a decade of WIFI.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> I actually had a similar issue a few months back. My WIFI speeds literally dropped by about 70% overnight.  Ethernet was fine. I  did everything to solve it. Scanned for spyware, window tweaks, router tweaks. In the end on the verge of given up I reinstalled windows and it solved it.  That was my first WIFI issue a decade of WIFI.



Oh don't say that :/ lol.. I have only just reinstalled my OS. lol..

It does seem really weird but as I am not at home at present and have to get my Wife to do the trouble shooting with my instructions, I may be missing something stupid.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 21, 2013)

what external wall and roof are made from
concrete, bricks or wood


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

Bricks/Mortar but thick, it's an old house build in the late 1700's so no cavities in the building.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2013)

You can try a couple of 500Mpbs powerline adapters.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> You can try a couple of 500Mpbs powerline adapters.


I did this and unless they're on the same circuit without too much power load on that circuit, it doesn't give you full speed. Older wiring can also hurt powerline speeds.

Also, when Windows says you have a "108Mbit" connection on wi-fi, you only have half of that in each direction which is why at full 300Mbps you don't realize more than 150Mbit in any one direction.

Edit: Additionally, make sure no other networks are on the same channel. 5Ghz also favors higher channels for bandwidth, like 161.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2013)

i did a bunch of tests on wifi with about a dozen adaptors, and found it REALLY varies between adaptors and even location.

at one of my old houses i got ~4MB/s at best, moved house and the same hardware does 11MB/s.


unplug and disconnect any cordless phones you have, disable bluetooth on phones and tablets, and so on. anything in 2.4GHz or 5GHz that could be causing your router wifi interference and try again - and then try with different wifi devices (use a phone, tablet, laptop etc and compare their results) - and dont forget to move your aerials too. a wifi adaptor in the back of a PC is in a shit spot, behind a metal cage and all that.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> - and dont forget to move your aerials too. a wifi adaptor in the back of a PC is in a shit spot, behind a metal cage and all that.


This. I've fixed a number of issues with other people's wi-fi because the signal was trying to travel through the computer case, which makes a fricken awesome Faraday cage and will kill your speeds, even if the router is only a few meters away.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah, The antennas on the Wifi card are facing the Router with the PC case in front (so it shouldn't be passing through the PC case. I have worked it for the best connection there.

2.4Ghz and the 5.0Ghz are running on their own channels with no other devices in the area running the same (that can be detected with both my PC, Laptop or Phone. I think it is mainly due to the build of the house (being a very old house) so we've got Ethernet running, I just didn't fancy tacting it the entire way through the house. But it works perfectly.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> yeah, The antennas on the Wifi card are facing the Router with the PC case in front (so it shouldn't be passing through the PC case. I have worked it for the best connection there.
> 
> 2.4Ghz and the 5.0Ghz are running on their own channels with no other devices in the area running the same (that can be detected with both my PC, Laptop or Phone. I think it is mainly due to the build of the house (being a very old house) so we've got Ethernet running, I just didn't fancy tacting it the entire way through the house. But it works perfectly.



cordless phones, bluetooth etc will NOT show up in any software you have. you can only test for interference by powering things off, or changing wifi channels.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> cordless phones, bluetooth etc will NOT show up in any software you have. you can only test for interference by powering things off, or changing wifi channels.



Sorry yeah we don't use cordless phones/bluetooth so are off, the only thing I have no control over is a wireless CCTV camera on the shop next to the house so I ran through all the Wifi channels and for 2.4ghz Channel 13 gives the best signal and 5.0Ghz channel 36 gives the best signal.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Sorry yeah we don't use cordless phones/bluetooth so are off, the only thing I have no control over is a wireless CCTV camera on the shop next to the house so I ran through all the Wifi channels and for 2.4ghz Channel 13 gives the best signal and 5.0Ghz channel 36 gives the best signal.



then all i can suggest is the basics: move the PC closer and test it, see if the speed picks up. odds are you've got congested 2.4GHz, and 5GHz is too far away. you may need an upgrade to make it work faster - for example, does your router have internal or external aerials?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> yeah, The antennas on the Wifi card are facing the Router with the PC case in front (so it shouldn't be passing through the PC case. I have worked it for the best connection there.
> 
> 2.4Ghz and the 5.0Ghz are running on their own channels with no other devices in the area running the same (that can be detected with both my PC, Laptop or Phone. I think it is mainly due to the build of the house (being a very old house) so we've got Ethernet running, I just didn't fancy tacting it the entire way through the house. But it works perfectly.



When I was younger, before I started college, I had to do the same thing. I ran a CAT-5e cable along duct work to be able to get a decent connection in my former room. All in all, wired is the way to go if latency and speed is your priority.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I would always pick Wired (for my gaming PC anyway) and if I am paying for the speed I want to get the most out of it, Anyway got the equipment so going to finish running a wired connection, will be the easiest and save money in the long run.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Thanks guys, I would always pick Wired (for my gaming PC anyway) and if I am paying for the speed I want to get the most out of it, Anyway got the equipment so going to finish running a wired connection, will be the easiest and save money in the long run.


 
I disagree. Been using wireless for almost a decade and get the exact speed. No problems gaming what so ever.

Got a 60Mb/sec fibre connection and on wireless. Just ran a speedtest  and got 61.45Mb/sec.  So there is no reason to cling to this old talk of wired.








Your issue is a configuration issue or a fault with the hardware. Not the wireless technology itself.


I always avoid PCI wireless cards because the antenna positioning is fixed. I find you get better results from USB one, you can then use a 1-meter extender cable to move the USB wireless device to point towards the router or maneuverer it away from obstructions.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 23, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> I disagree. Been using wireless for almost a decade and get the exact speed. No problems gaming what so ever.
> 
> Got a 60Mb/sec fibre connection and on wireless. Just ran a speedtest  and got 61.45Mb/sec.  So there is no reason to cling to this old talk of wired.
> 
> ...



Just because your environment is conducive for a good wi-fi signal doesn't mean that his is. There may be things that impede his wi-fi signal so he doesn't get full speed out of it. Wired will almost *always* be faster than wi-fi.

Additionally, I've found USB wi-fi adapters to be more finicky than PCI-E ones.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 23, 2013)

Me too, plus you get a bottle neck on the USB port which will improve latency or speed.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 23, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Me too, plus you get a bottle neck on the USB port which will improve latency or speed.


Wi-Fi speeds don't tend to exceed USB 2.0 speeds (480MBit burst). I've found USB adapters to have latency just as good as PCI-E adapters as well. It's usually a matter of finicky drivers.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Me too, plus you get a bottle neck on the USB port which will improve latency or speed.


 
 I just showed you a screen shot of me getting exactly what I was meant to on a USB wireless card. No bottleneck, my board is only USB 2.0 as well.




Your connection is only 75Mb/sec. That's about 9.375MB/sec downstream.

USB 3.0 is Gbps. That's about  640MB/sec. So its impossible to be bottlenecked. You're nowhere near the threshold.


----------

